
Gender equality influences how people choose their lovers - roguecoder
http://www.york.ac.uk/news-and-events/news/2012/research/gender-equality-lovers/
======
orangecat
_The researchers had 3,177 respondents complete an online mate preference
survey_

I suspect this is an area where revealed preferences are very different from
stated preferences.

